# Fizzy says



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

"You looking at me ??? :wink: :wink: "


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

" Yes , can I help you mum ?????   "


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Aww he looks like he's full of confidence and personality! 
He's got lovely coat markings too, I love this pic.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

" Oh I had such a hard day ; ) " :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nonababe said:


> Aww he looks like he's full of confidence and personality!
> He's got lovely coat markings too, I love this pic.


Thank you  yes he is very full of confidence & personality  
he is so wonderful , I'm so lucky to have such a great little guy


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What a STUD!!!! Mia just loves Fizzy!!!!! Me, too!!


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes his coat is beautiful.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww fizzy IS a little stud! he's so beautiful!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay wooo hooo fizzy is a strunner he looks great in those photos


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh Yeaaa!! S-E-X-Y-Y-Y!!!

HEHEHE...he is so darn cute....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Fizzy you are so darn cute :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Great pictures, Fizzy is so photogenic and absolutely one of my faves.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

"A photo of me "Fizzy Dave" for the girls "


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:love7: :love10: :love4: fizzy is just too darn adorable

kisses nat


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Ahhhh, too handsome for words. Is that a twinkle in his eye 

Looking good Fizzy!!

Sara, would be great to hear from you  Biba had her first jabs at the weekend and slept for three days . Not sure how busy you are this week????? let me know if you can come see her for a royal visit :lol:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I love Fizzy! He's soooo darn handsomely adorable!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Fizzy that l;ook should be driving the girls wild :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie thinks Fizzy is a hottie!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

He is SO cute in personality and looks! :wink:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Fizzy, you're a stud-muffin! You got all the girls on this forum (human & chi) drooling over your studli-ness!

Talk about a lady-killer, Brad Pitt's got nothin on you mate!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

yeah, but who's gonna be his Angelina


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

My lil drama queen Bella says she is going to marry Fizzy Dave. Well they are both black and white!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol I love Fizzy Dave!!! Cute pictures!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

handsome lil dude!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh I just love Fizzy Dave, he is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> Sara, would be great to hear from you


Hi Julie :wave: just sent you a PM


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

fizzy is so loved :wink:  

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

God I just LOVE him!!


----------

